# Drehmoment Dämpferschrauben im Hardride FR



## flyingscot (3. April 2008)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe hier immer noch ein kleines Problem mit den Dämpferbuchsen des Fox-Dämpfers im Hardride FR-Rahmen (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324223).

Jürgen meinte, ich solle die Schrauben der Dämpferaufhängung nur genügend fest schrauben, auch weit jenseits von 15Nm Drehmoment. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das kleine Gewinde im Rahmen an der unteren Aufhängung das aushält.

Gibt es irgendwo Angaben zum maximalen Drehmoment für die Dämpferschrauben? Auf der Alutech-Homepage sind nur für die Wippenschrauben/andere Hinterbauschrauben 8-10Nm angegeben.

Mit diesem Drehmoment lässt sich jedoch meine Dämpferbuchse (also diese Stahlhohlachse) nicht fixieren, sie reibt dann am Rahmen, das habe ich bereits ausprobiert.

CU Immo!


----------



## rsu (3. April 2008)

Die meiste Bewegung findet an sich oben an der Wippe statt, unten eher weniger. Ich zieh die Schraube nach Gefühl "fest" an. Wenn die Achse in der Dämpferbuchse derart fest sitzt wie Du geschrieben hast würde ich den Dämpfer samt Achse dem Jürgen zurückschicken. Oder frag ihn mal vorab wie es ausschaut wenn das Gewinde ausreißt, hätte da auch meine Bedenken  

Evtl hat die Achse nicht das korrekte Maß? Von Fox kann die doch nicht sein, schließlich gabs von Fox bisher immer nur die lumpigen 2teiligen Alubuchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. April 2008)

Er hat mir gerade nochmal geschrieben, dass es nicht mehr als 8Nm sein sollten...
Nur dann drehen sich halt die Buchsen mit dem Dämpfer mit, das hatte ich schon ausprobiert.

Ich werde Jürgen einfach mal anrufen, vielleicht ist das dann weniger missverständnis-trächtig.


----------



## El-Ollinero (3. April 2008)

Also wenn du die Alu-Buchsen in den Dämpfer einpresst findet dort eigentlich keine bewegung mehr statt.

Da gleitet auch in der Regel nichts mehr.

Sollte sich Spiel im kompl. Hinterbau einstellen und das sofort nach dem Zusammenbau sind die Buchsen fürn A.....

Das ist bei Fox Buchsen leider viel zu oft der Fall.

Dann brauchst du maßhaltige neue Buchsen.

Ist der Dämpfer auf einer Seite installiert lässt er sich nicht sehr leicht in der Aufnahme bewegen.

Das angegebene Drehmoment würde ich auf jeden Fall einhalten, sonst zerstörst du dir die Gewinde.

Alternativ kann man auch Stahlbuchsen für die Dämpfer kaufen oder drehen lassen.


----------



## rsu (3. April 2008)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man auch Stahlbuchsen für die Dämpfer kaufen oder drehen lassen.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann hat er eine durchgehende Stahlachse die aber scheinbar so stramm sitzt dass sie sich nicht in der Gleitbuchse dreht sondern am Rahmen.


----------



## El-Ollinero (4. April 2008)

Wie sieht das denn nun bei dir aus wie Zeichnung 1 oder 2?
Beide Sachen hatte ich schon an versch. Bikes gehabt.
Ich kann sagen so eine eingepresste Stahlbuchse rührt sich keinen µ.
Wenn der Dämpfer in diesem Rahmen installiert war konnte man die Buchsen, die über der Stahlachse waren mit der Hand drehen.


----------



## yamann (4. April 2008)

Hallo!"
hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem Roco Air.
Beim Roseversand gibt es Beilagscheiben in 1 und 2 mm Dicke .
Mir jedenfalls haben sie geholfen.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2008)

Also: 

Bei mir sieht das aus wie in Zeichnung 1) von El-Ollinero. Also eine durchgängige Stahlhohlachse. Und diese sitzen -- wie rsu richtig verstanden hat -- so stramm, dass ich sie bisher gar nicht im Dämpferauge bewegen konnte. Nichtmal mit einer Wasserpumpenzange oder eingespannt in einem Schraubstock.

Diese Hohlachsen sollen jedoch laut Jürgen mit dem Rahmen fixiert werden, und da dies nicht mal in einem Schraubstock möglich ist, ist es müßig über Drehmomente der Anzugsschrauben im Rahmen zu reden.

Ich werde mir das heute nachmittag nochmal anschauen und wenn sich da nix neues ergibt schicke ich den Dämpfer  -- wie Jürgen mir empfohlen hat -- zu Toxoholic zur Reparatur.

CU Immo!

PS.: diese Alu-Hülsen die auf die Stahlachse gesteckt werden dienen ja nur der Zentrierung auf der Hohlachse, sind also für diese Problematik irrelevant.


----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2008)

Und sie drehen sich doch...

In einem großen Schraubstock habe ich es geschafft, die Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen zu drehen. Dies aber nur mit einer beeindruckend hohen Klemmkraft, jenseits aller Möglichkeiten im Rahmen (übertragen auf den Rahmen vermutlich weit jenseits der 50Nm Drehmoment, wenn die Schrauben/Gewinde das aushalten könnten).

Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich die Buchsen durch etwas Bewegung leichter drehen lassen. Pustekuchen...

Der Dämpfer geht zu Toxoholic zur Reparatur. Dabei wollte ich nun endlich mit dem Aufbau beginnen...


----------



## rsu (4. April 2008)

Dann mal viel Glück dass Du den Dämpfer mit passender Achse bald zurück hast und Deine Hardride artgerecht bewegen kannst (schönes Rad, leistet mir seit 4 Jahren treue Dienste)


----------



## flyingscot (7. April 2008)

Also irgendwie falle ich vom Glauben ab... Toxoholic sagt, die Buchsen sind im Toleranzbereich. Warum die sich erst bei extremer Klemmung im Schraubstock bewegen, konnte mir der Herr auch nicht sagen. Sie messen das mit einem speziellen Fox-Messgeraet.

Na toll... Am Rahmen liegts nicht, am Dämpfer liegts nicht, aber trotzdem drehen sich die Buchsen nicht in den Dämpferaugen... also irgendwie bin ich bedient.

EDIT:

Ich hab eine neue Idee: Diese Stahlbuchse ist sehr glatt, ebenso wie der lakierte Rahmen bzw. die eloxierte Schwinge. Vielleicht macht es Sinn hier eine dünne Zahnscheibe zwischenzulegen, um eine effektive Klemmung zu erreichen. Wenn der Dämpfer wieder da ist, probier ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (7. April 2008)

Dann sind vieleicht die Bushings nicht in der Toleranz...
Kauf dir am besten gleich nen gescheiten Dämpfer wie den Cane Creek Double Barrel. Solch seltsame Sprüche kenn ich auch genügend. Oder nimm die Buchsen raus und schmirgel sie ein wenig mit Schmirgelpapier ab, falls du sie rausbekommst...viel glück.


----------



## TheTomminator (7. April 2008)

MIt Edit ruinierst du dir nur die Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer und dessen Dichtungen die selbstverdtändlich in einem solchen Fall in der Toleranz liegen und somit auch nicht auf Garantie ersetzt werden.
Toleranzen an sich sind übrigens beliebig. Erst deren Anwendung mit entsprechendem Sachverstand garantieren eine einwandfreie Funktion...


----------



## flyingscot (7. April 2008)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Dann sind vieleicht die Bushings nicht in der Toleranz...



Naja, der Mensch bei Toxoholic meinte am Telefon, dass sich diese Buchsen so schwergängig drehen sollen. Die haben also scheinbar das Drehmoment für das Drehen der Buchse gemessen, er hat mir auch zwei Messwerte genannt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1.5 und 0.9 kg*m für die beiden Buchsen meines Dämpfers. Maximalwert sind angeblich 2.5kg*m. Die Einheit habe ich extrapoliert, das "*m" hat er nicht wirklich verstanden. Das wären dann ca. 15Nm bzw 9Nm.

Die sind gar nicht mal so groß, Problem ist dann wohl wirklich die zu glatte Klemmfläche, um die Buchse überhaupt festzuhalten.


----------

